# Timex M40



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I posted this in the repair section but I may have better luck here.

My Micky Mouse watch is kaput! I may have had something to do with it. 

It's the Timex M40. Anyone know where I can get one pleeeeeaase?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A photo would be useful mate. If only so we can all point at you and laugh... :taunt:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> A photo would be useful mate. If only so we can all point at you and laugh... :taunt:


 Fair point, well made Davey.

Not mine but I nicked the photo off the web. Mine is in a few pieces.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Robden said:


> Mine is in a few pieces.


 Would you like to elaborate on that statement mate...? :tongue:

Never seen anything like that - What the hell does that spring do? :huh:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Would you like to elaborate on that statement mate...? :tongue:
> 
> Never seen anything like that - What the hell does that spring do? :huh:


 That "spring" is the balance wheel.

I'll post mine in a few minutes,


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Robden said:


> That "spring" is the balance wheel.


 What's a......? Oh forget it! :laughing2dw:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Would you like to elaborate on that statement mate...? :tongue:


 Right then!

The timing was off so I thought that I'd investigate. (Mistake one).

Using a loupe I could see a "hair" at the base of the hair-spring. (Mistake two).

Using fine tweezers decided to remove said "hair" (Mistake three).

After pulling quite hard, I couldn't remove the "hair" so I removed the balance wheel. Then I saw it. The "hair" wasn't a hair. It was a very, very fine wire that needs to be straight and in the exact correct position for the watch to work correctly.

I'll have enough trouble getting the balance back in, let alone in the correct position, and with the bent fine wire, so I thought I'd try for a replacement instead.

I should have handed it over to someone who knows what they're doing. Paul doesn't work on these anymore.

Here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Robden said:


> I should have handed it over to someone who knows what they're doing.


 Would you like me to have a look at it for you.....?

:rofl:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Davey P said:


> Would you like me to have a look at it for you.....?
> 
> :rofl:


 :bash:  :laugh: :biggrin:

Two/three possible scenarios :-

1) trawl ebay for an NOS M40 Movement - - chances getting slimmer by the hour, so few about.

2) ask Greg at Woodland Technical Services if he can do anything wth it

3) buy another donor watch (running is best) and swap over the movements. See the tail end of option 1!

4) place two hands together palm to palm just below chin and pray for help and solutions :notworthy:

I feel your pain - -

you could also try Googles on JerseyMo or packrat on ebay and see if he would help with a movement or repair (one and same person) but he is Stateside (and a tad abrupt)


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

mel said:


> :bash:  :laugh: :biggrin:
> 
> Two/three possible scenarios :-
> 
> ...


 I've been looking for a donor but no luck so far.

Been praying but my invisible friend isn't there................at least I don't think he is.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Greg at Woodland Technical

He knows everything about these and all Timex models.

Used his services many times.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Greg at Woodland Technical
> 
> He knows everything about these and all Timex models.
> 
> Used his services many times.


 Thanks for that.

I've sent Greg an email............. in the style of his feedback.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

PC-Magician said:


> Greg at Woodland Technical
> 
> He knows everything about these and all Timex models.
> 
> Used his services many times.


 Thanks for that Jon. :thumbsup:

Had a word, sent it, done it, on the way back. All at a very reasonable price.........off out now, to buy cheese for the little fella. He never did like hospital food.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Robden said:


> Thanks for that Jon. :thumbsup:
> 
> Had a word, sent it, done it, on the way back. All at a very reasonable price.........off out now, to buy cheese for the little fella. He never did like hospital food.


 Excellent news.

Not too much cheese I hope.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Excellent result I would say - - cautionary word, although these are nice movements, and Greg does brilliant work, just be aware they are NOT quartz, they are thus possibly not quite as accurate as a quartz. Essentially a tiny little bit of electronics helps stabilize and control the timekeeping to a PDG standard and they are lovely to listen to if you like tickers-tockers! :thumbsup:

Anyhow E N J O Y! :yes:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Mickey's back from the hospital and about to have some lunch.

Thanks Greg.......(Mr. MRCS.) :yes:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Robden said:


> Mickey's back from the hospital and about to have some lunch.
> 
> Thanks Greg.......(Mr. MRCS.) :yes:


 Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------

